# Benefits of Cherub vs Gaggia Classic



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi All,

After having bought my Gaggia Classic on the forum about a year ago, I'm about to upgrade to a Francino Cherub -again from the forum ;-)

I've loved my Gaggia, but notice the steaming power for milk isn't that great, and the temperature stability seems questionable.

I wondered if someone could tell me how much better the cherub will be compared to the classic (and why), and other improvements I hadn't though of..

Also, I'm not going to be able to upgrade my Iberital MC2 for a while (no money!!), so hope it will suffice for the immediate future - any thoughts on a suitable upgrade for grider to match the cherub?

Thanks for any help!

J


----------



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

I didn't have a Classic , but I did have a Cubika for years. I had worked out how to make really nice coffee with it and my MC2.

I took the plunge on a Cherub in Feb, thanks to Peter from Espresso Underground. I have never looked back.

Steam power like you say is amazing. In general I've noticed a huge change in consistency in that everything is now repeatable which it never was with the Cubika and temp surfing.

I did have a depressing first few days though. Every coffee I made was a bit crap. It took me to go back to basics and unlearn some of my tricks I'd started to cope with the Cubika before I started making the best coffee I'd ever made. Same goes for steaming milk. Got a face full of bubbly milk first time I tried with the Cherub.

All well worth it though. You'll love it! And the hot water tap means I don't need to mess with the kettle to heat cups or make Americanos like I used to.


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

There is certainly no shortage of steam power JPT!

And keep this to yourself - I know I've done this the wrong way round but I get great results with my MC2 too - I'll just run it into the ground (pun) and then replace with something more suitable!

I am really pleased with my Cherub, it's built to last and I know it'll just get better once I've upgraded the grinder. I'll probably hang on for a used Mazzer Mini.

cheers, cw


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol, thanks cw! I will def keep that to myself!

CW, just seen you're also Devon - I'm Exeter. Any top tips of local cafe's? In exeter I like Devon Coffee Company, Boston Tea Party and the exploding bakery.

Thanks thenag, it does sound like a massive step up! Thanks for also letting me know about the learning curve - I can imagine how gutting it would be to take an initial step back in coffee quality without knowing it was temporary!

The overall consistency sounds great!

Thanks all!

J


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi J - I rarely venture out for coffee but did get out to the Crediton Coffee Co the other week and picked up a couple of bags of beans - Brazil Fazenda Nossa Senhora De Fatima Natural - superb.

cheers, cw


----------

